# [solved]Zurück zu stable

## buthus

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seit Jahren ~x86 in der make.conf. Nun so langsam lege ich allerdings mehr wert auf ein stabiles System, daher würde ich das gerne wieder rückgängig machen.

Gibt es da einen Ansatz, oder sollte ich besser ein neues System aufsetzen?

Vielen Dank!Last edited by buthus on Mon May 25, 2009 7:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuam

Rausnehmen und downgraden lassen? Oder lieber rausnehmen und alle aktuell installierten Verion in die package.keywords aufnehmen? Dann kommen keine neuen ~ dazu.

FF,

Daniel

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *tuam wrote:*   

> Rausnehmen und downgraden lassen? Oder lieber rausnehmen und alle aktuell installierten Verion in die package.keywords aufnehmen? Dann kommen keine neuen ~ dazu.
> 
> FF,
> 
> Daniel

 

der erste vorschlag geht meistens in die hose. wenn man wieder auf stable gehen will dann lieber partiell demaskieren und abwarten bis nur noch stabile pakete reinkommen. weiß einer wie man am besten ein script bastelt, was die einträge in der package.keywords vornimmt?

----------

## boris64

Diese Zeile hier sollte für den Anfang reichen:

```
for i in $(qlist -ICv); do echo -e "=$i\t\t~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords.new; done
```

Die Datei /etc/portage/package.keywords.new muss dann natürlich in 

/etc/portage/package.keywords umbenannt werden.

PS: Für "qlist" muss app-portage/portage-utils installiert sein.

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

vielen Dank! Dann habe ich ja für das kommende lange WE was zu tun.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nick_already_taken

 *buthus wrote:*   

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe seit Jahren ~x86 in der make.conf. Nun so langsam lege ich allerdings mehr wert auf ein stabiles System, daher würde ich das gerne wieder rückgängig machen.
> 
> Gibt es da einen Ansatz, oder sollte ich besser ein neues System aufsetzen?
> ...

 

Hallo.

probier mal portpeek. Gibt es hier:

http://www.mpagano.com/blog/?page_id=3

Damit kann man schnell package.keyword bzw. package.unmask entrümpeln.

Gruß,

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

besten Dank, werde ich mir merken!

----------

## mv

 *nick_already_taken wrote:*   

> probier mal portpeek.

 

Oder eix-test-obsolete (ggf. vorher die REDUNDANT_IF_*-Variablen den eigenen Bedürfnissen anpassen!).

----------

## buthus

Danke!

----------

